# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  این دو روز و چیکار میکنی؟!!!!

## masoudmoraz

سلام , این دوروز باقی مونده و چیکار میکنی؟؟!

ول میکنی کلا؟! 
اگه بخونی ,چیا رو میخونی؟!!

----------


## srh

مي خونم دو روزم دو روزه شايد بعد كنكور محتاج دوساعت بشيم كه بريم يه نگاه به فلان فصل كنيم به فلان كلمه

----------


## _Zari_

زیاد ب خودم سختی نمیدم بعضی از درسامو  مرور میکنم بعدشم ک کنکور و مهمونیــــــــــ

----------


## Lara27

این دو روزم یه گوشه میشینم غصه میخورم

----------


## eli94

> این دو روزم یه گوشه میشینم غصه میخورم


 به جای اینکار راحت میتونی رتبتو ارتقا بدی... ولی کو گوش شنواااااااااا... پیر شدم از دست تو

----------


## Hellion

> این دو روزم یه گوشه میشینم غصه میخورم


چقد غمگین .. مگه چی شده تاپیک مصاحبه با نفر اخر و خوندی ... اون نفر آخر شد ولی تو زندگیش موفق شد .. چرا تو نتونی کنکور همه چیز نیس بخدا ...

----------


## TeacherBahrami

تا پنج شنبه شب تست جامع تک درس کار کنم ؛ جمعه بین 7 تا 10 صبح نکته هایی که از این تستای جامع نوشتم رو مرور میکنم ؛ و کم کم آماده میشم تا جمعه عصر برم واسه کنکور

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

من خیلی کاراقراره بکنم...من وضعیتم ازهمه بدتره یکسال نخوندم ولی خیلی امیدوارم ی هفته ای میشه میخونم کم وبیش....این دوسه روزم میخوام ازشیمی محلول هاروبخونم (چون استوکیومتری بلدم اینم بخونم 20%میشه....) از زیستم درس 10 و11پیش(4درس اول سوم و6تا9پیش خوندم....) ....ادبیات ودین وزندگیم بایدبخونم.....
مث بعضیااااااام......ناامیدنیست  م  @Itak
حالا دیگه پ خ تومیبندی نتونم پیام بدم .....حتمن نخوندی چیزیوک قرارگذاشتیم....اشتباه نکن بخدا هنوزم میشه خیلی کاراکرد........

----------


## doctor Hastii

من تا آخرین نفس به درس خوندن ادامه خواهم داد البته منظورم تا ساعت 9 عصر روز پنجشنبه هست :Yahoo (3):

----------


## fateme.tehran

دینی میخونم باز... :Yahoo (77):

----------


## sanatisharif

الان خوندن عمومی بیشتر جواب میده،
برای شب کنکور و صبح قبل از کنکور هم مشاوره ی زیر را ببینید :

----------


## masoudmoraz

واقعا آفرین , چه انگیزه ای

----------


## Hanie76

> این دو روزم یه گوشه میشینم غصه میخورم


ایتک جون چرا اینجوری شدی اخه؟؟
حداقل بشین ی چیزی بخون ب هیچ چی فک نکن

----------


## Hellion

واقعا من خودم که سال دومم استرس گرفتم :Yahoo (77):  .. خدایی کارتون سخته خدا قوت کنکوری های عزیز

----------


## Mr.Dr

> واقعا من خودم که سال دومم استرس گرفتم .. خدایی کارتون سخته خدا قوت کنکوری های عزیز


والا منم استرس گرفتم.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin dehghan

استرس که واسه همه هست به این فکر کن اگه یه مطلب مرور کنی یا یه مقدار از استرست کم کنی میتونی یه تست بزنی و از چندین نفر که استرس دارن جلو بیفتی و به هدفت برسی(استرس هم جنبه مثبت داره)

----------


## zaban

من یه هفته قبل کنکور شروع کردم به خوندن،تا ساعت 2 شب کنکور هم ادامه دادم! فک کنم همزمان داشتم رقابت های یورو(جام ملت های اروپا) رو تماشا میکردم!!!

----------


## Parloo

*
2 روزه که بعد از یه مدت نسبتا طولانی شروع کردم به خوندن 

تا 9شب پنجشنبه ام برنامه ریختم بخونم  

معجزه خبر نمیکند *  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

احمدی گفت خیلی که الان رتبه های خوب شدن به پزشکی رسیدن با دینی و ادبیات 100 بوده !!!! 

این دو سه روز رو باید یه دور دیگه دینی بخونم ادبیات بخونم هر چند که واسم نتیجه کنکور مهم نی

چون پشتم گرمه به عمو یادگار ! نه نه !! ارتــــــــش

----------


## Prison Break

مرور بعضی از دروس خصوصا عمومی ها و استفاده از کتاب های جمع بندی و خلاصه + چند تا آزمون سوالات سراسری برای شبیه سازی کنکور و مرور

----------


## likeastatue

دینی + زیست :Yahoo (117): 
+ خلاصه هام
و + یه ازمون دیگه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## nazaniin

امشب به امید خدا جمع بندی فیزیک و دینی 3 تموم می شه ( نشستم تیپ بندی کردم که ذهنم آماده باشه ) 
فردا هم ریاضی و دینی 2 مرور و تیپ بندی می کنم
چهارشنبه هم تا 6 بعد از ظهر عمومی ها و از 6 تا 9 مرور فرمولای مثلثات و هندسه پایه

----------


## MAHSA

استراحت  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام , این دوروز باقی مونده و چیکار میکنی؟؟!
> 
> ول میکنی کلا؟! 
> اگه بخونی ,چیا رو میخونی؟!!



فقط تورق سریع جزوه ، کتاب جمع بندی و هر مرگ و درد دیگه

هیچی شاد باش ، بخند که قرار سر جلسه حسابی ... 

خخخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## waffen ss

> سلام , این دوروز باقی مونده و چیکار میکنی؟؟!
> 
> ول میکنی کلا؟! 
> اگه بخونی ,چیا رو میخونی؟!!


اخه برادر من این چ حرفیه.

میگیرم میخوابم دیگه خخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## milad 22

حوصله درس ندارم ولی تو فیزیک و کمی هم شیمی عقبم. باید اونا رو تموم کنم ... پنجشنبه هم عربی و دینی رو یه مرورکی میکنم...

----------


## kasra94

احتمال زیاد علاف با یه نگاه سطحی به دینی(مخصوصا درس برزخ جهنم و امر به معروف و نهی از منکر :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (113): ).....
ایشالا ک این 2 روز سریع تموم شه بره.... :Yahoo (114): 
استرس هم خیلی خیلی کم دارم :Yahoo (105): 

نکات کنکور خارج 93 هم یه مرور میکنم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Nikolas

همش اعصاب خوردی خخخخ از این میسوزم که خیلی چیزایی ک قبلا خوندمو وقت نمی کنم جمع بندی کنم برا همین ممکنه خیلیاشون سر کنکور اصا یادم نیاد!

این دوروزم دیف و ریاضی پایه تا جایی ک بشه شیمیم مونده عمومی هم دینی و زبان کلا این دوروز که باید استراحت کنیم برنامم فشرده تر از همه ی روزا ممکنه باشه خخخخخ
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## kasra94

> همش اعصاب خوردی خخخخ از این میسوزم که خیلی چیزایی ک قبلا خوندمو وقت نمی کنم جمع بندی کنم برا همین ممکنه خیلیاشون سر کنکور اصا یادم نیاد!
> 
> این دوروزم دیف و ریاضی پایه تا جایی ک بشه شیمیم مونده عمومی هم دینی و زبان کلا این دوروز که باید استراحت کنیم برنامم فشرده تر از همه ی روزا ممکنه باشه خخخخخ


برای چی یادت نیاد :Yahoo (17): 
چیزی ک درست حسابی خوندی و تستاشم زدی یادت نمیره

----------


## Nikolas

> برای چی یادت نیاد
> چیزی ک درست حسابی خوندی و تستاشم زدی یادت نمیره


الان تابع مثلثات گراف نظریه همه اینارو قبل عید خوندم هنوز وقت نشده مرور کنم خب اینا خودش حدود 10 تا تسته!
یا دینامیک حرکت آینه از فیزیک! :Yahoo (19): 
برا همین دارم ناامید میشم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Parloo

> همش اعصاب خوردی خخخخ از این میسوزم که خیلی چیزایی ک قبلا خوندمو وقت نمی کنم جمع بندی کنم برا همین ممکنه خیلیاشون سر کنکور اصا یادم نیاد!
> 
> این دوروزم دیف و ریاضی پایه تا جایی ک بشه شیمیم مونده عمومی هم دینی و زبان کلا این دوروز که باید استراحت کنیم برنامم فشرده تر از همه ی روزا ممکنه باشه خخخخخ


*
میفهمم چی میگی 

من قبل از یه بار کل زیست و شیمی رو کامل خوندم ،

یه بار کامل زیست گاج زدم ؛ 

ولی الان فقط یه بخشی از مطالب مهم رو فقط میرسم که مرور کنم 

سهل انکاری کردم*  :Yahoo (106):  

فدای سرم ، ایشالا همون سوالایی که بلدم ، میان  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Parloo

> الان تابع مثلثات گراف نظریه همه اینارو قبل عید خوندم هنوز وقت نشده مرور کنم خب اینا خودش حدود 10 تا تسته!
> یا دینامیک حرکت آینه از فیزیک!
> برا همین دارم ناامید میشم


*نا امیدی نداره ؛ امیدوار باش که همونایی که خوندی بیان !

امیدوار باش ،*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## milad 22

> همش اعصاب خوردی خخخخ از این میسوزم که خیلی چیزایی ک قبلا خوندمو وقت نمی کنم جمع بندی کنم برا همین ممکنه خیلیاشون سر کنکور اصا یادم نیاد!
> 
> این دوروزم دیف و ریاضی پایه تا جایی ک بشه شیمیم مونده عمومی هم دینی و زبان کلا این دوروز که باید استراحت کنیم برنامم فشرده تر از همه ی روزا ممکنه باشه خخخخخ


من طول سال زمین خوندم الان دو ماهی میشه از اواسط فروردین که نخوندم زمین رو ... جمع بندی هم پرررررررررررر یه سال بخون بعد زمینو بزن ده درصد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nikolas

تازه بدتر از همه چیز اینه که الانم حسش نیس بشینم بخونم دارم زوری زوری دیف می خونم...

دیگه باطری کنکور خوند داره تموم میشه اصا حسش نی

----------


## eskalis

این دو روزو بیرون میکینیم نگاه میکنیم ...

----------


## kasra94

> الان تابع مثلثات گراف نظریه همه اینارو قبل عید خوندم هنوز وقت نشده مرور کنم خب اینا خودش حدود 10 تا تسته!
> یا دینامیک حرکت آینه از فیزیک!
> برا همین دارم ناامید میشم


تابع مثلثات ک راحته حتما یه نگاهی بهش بنداز
گراف نظریه کلا بیخیالش شو باو....
دینامیک بفهمی تمومه هیچوقت یادت نمیره....
حرکت اینه کاری داره؟؟؟؟....جسم با سرعت v بره تصویر با سرعت v خلاف جهت اینه با سرعت v تصویر با سرعت 2v هم جهت

----------


## maziar9675

تو این دو روز فقط ادبیات

----------


## ...Rahim...

تاریخ ادبیات + دینی + لغات زبان و عربی + نکاتی که از زیست در آوردم + حفظی های شیمی + فرمول های فیزیک و ریاضی  ...
ولی خدایی خیلی سخته درس خوندن  این آخراش .. این هفته داره اندازه کل سال طول میکشه تموم شدنش ...

یعنی میشه چند ماه دیگه بیام اینجا بگم پزشکی دانشگاه شیراز قبول شدم ؟ میشه ... ؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Nikolas

آقا چرا اصا حسش نیس این دوروز آخری یکی بیاد روحیه بده خخخخخ

عجب اوضایی شده این همه خوندیم دوروز اصل کاری نمیشه

----------


## ...Rahim...

> آقا چرا اصا حسش نیس این دوروز آخری یکی بیاد روحیه بده خخخخخ
> 
> عجب اوضایی شده این همه خوندیم دوروز اصل کاری نمیشه


فکر نکنم خیلی رتبه رو جا به جا کنه این 2 روز ... کار اصلی این 1  سال بود که هرکی یجوری خوند تموم شد ... بشین خیلی ریلکس حفظیا و اینایی که فکر میکنی همین الان بخونی میتونی بزنی رو بخون ... مثل تاریخ ادبیات

----------


## _Zari_

1روزو 8ساعت و 54دقیقه و 30ثانیه تا کنکور 94انسانی و ریاضی

----------


## windbag

این وسط "من" چرا واسه ی شماها استرس گرفتم ؟!؟

----------


## Wild Rose

عجب سوالی..... :Yahoo (77): 

خب معلومه دیگه....بخور و بخواب....صفا سیتی....حال کردن....خوش گذروندن...ریلکس کردن... :Yahoo (4): 

دیگه دو روز آخرو ول کنید تو رو خدا...

باید کلا هفته ی آخر رو ول کرد...

معجزه ها تموم شد....هرچی خوندی و نخوندی واسه این یکسال بود...

وقت ... وقت استراحته... :Yahoo (112):

----------


## صبوادلا

پیام ایات لغات و اعلام ادبیات لغات زبان
رشته ی مورد نظر پرتوشناسی اگه نشد زمین شناسی دانشگاه تهران

----------


## Penintent

این 2/3 روز رو کلا هوا میکنم...
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Penintent

> بخور و بخواب....صفا سیتی....حال کردن....خوش گذروندن...ریلکس کردن...
> وقت ... وقت استراحته...


باعشه :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9): 
فقط هواثت باشه روز کنکور رو نخوابی! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

طی دو هفته پیش فقط داشتم زیست میخوندم و عمومی هارو
این 2 روزم همین کارو میکنم

----------


## bvb09

ی واقعیته ک اگه تو این دو روز بیست درصدم برا خودت جمع کنی ولی ب جاش چهل درصدو میپرونی....!!!!!  :Yahoo (83):

----------

